# Re-wiring Projector lights



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re-wiring Projector lights (no relay)...[PICS]*

Well,
This could go in 'General' or even B14, but my guess is that cosmetic is good.
As per the title, I intend on re-wiring the harness setup that comes with projectors/halos. It is my understnading (since they haven't come in yet) that the factory plugs are not used. You have the harness and plug it into the 4 bulb housings and then run to a power source, say your battery. Then there are 2 'feeler' lines coming off the relay, one senses when your low beams are on and goes low beam, the other does the same for high beam. The relay allows whichever beam is off to stay off while the other beam is on.
Clear?
What I want to do is forget albout this whole relay thing altogether. Sort of. Eventually the light feed has to be split. However, I want to do this at the factory light plug termination. And I want to do it without cutting any wires.
Here's my plan:
Get a plug that is opposite the factory plug. By the haynes manual I will know which is the ground high and low running onto this plug. What I do now is get the two plugs that go into the projectors and disonnect them from the harness that they came on (the only cutting step). Then I solder on and cover in electrical tape or shrink wrap the new feed. For the low beam bulb I attach the power feed from the factory low beam, and ground the ground. The same for the high beam. Then just plug in the plugs and I'm all set.
What are my mistakes? I don't intend on going 'blue' or HID 'look'. i want plain jane bulbs. Is there a wattage problem. Do I need a resistor anywhere? Can the bulb type plugs simply be rewired like I say?
Let me know.

Seth

P.S. you would think that they should come like this from the manufacturer...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
As for cost, all I would (am) need to buy is 22/20 guage wire for the wire (I already own this). Solder, a soldering iron, heat shrink tubing, electrical tape (I won these too).
THe only 'difficult' part is the 2 'male' plugs. (The harness and housing/bulbs I have already. So those plugs are set. The factory female plugs are already attached to the car. I just need two male plugs to attache to my new 'harness'.) But I would go to Pep Boys or Canadia Tire to get them.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Now,
Here's the update. I am currently wiring the lights. First step is to take two bulbs for 9004 apart. Meaning, get the cheapest 9004's you can find (mine cost $4 each). Then only remove the glass bulb part leaving all the connectors inside available. Once removed it looks like this:










Then solder on your wires from the halo harness (not the halo itself, the actual lights and brights)s. Meaning just disconnect the relay from the harness and solder on the 4 wires from the existing bulbs (pics to follow) to these 3 plugs. Get rid of the whole harness. We only need around 3 inches of wire. Times 4 grounds and 4 powers. So that's only 16 inches of wire total. And I'm making the harness longer than necessary. However I am using colors to keep things easy, red for + black for - and so on.
In the picture posted, the plug is rightside up, but in the car it is mounted upside down, so in reality everything I am about to say is opposite: 
In the picure, the leftmost contact is the ground. The center is the high, and the far right is the low. This is different depending on how you look at the plug so son't take this setup as exact. Check your car's setup for which is which, or buy a haynes manual.

Once soldered, just cover each solder in heat shrink tubing, then cover the whole assembly in electrical tape so nothing gets shorted. Then install your projector housing to the frame, and plug your factory light plug into this 'receptacle' which we just created.
That's it.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh my god, 
They just cam in today and 1) they are mich more attractive in person than in photos. 2) re-wiring them is going to be SUPER easy.

Step one: Do the above thread with the cheap bulbs.
Step two: on the harness (NOT THE PROJECTOR, the harness) that came with the lights, cut off the plugs that attach to the projectors, and leave about 4 inches of wire. 
Step three: take these three wires form the plug you cut off and solder them to the three posts in the opened bulb from the thread above.
Step 4: plug in your bulb to your factory plug, plug the projector plug into the plug you just attached.
Thats it.
Takes 10 minutes.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Now,
Onto details. 
Instead of loking at a haynes and trying to match colors for colors here's an easy way to know which plug is your low and high beams to solder to.
Well, lest talk about solder, you don't need it. Just get those heat shrink tubes with the ring of slolder already inside them. 
Now using a cigarrete lighter connect the ground plug (the part of the bulb that you took apart with two leads coming out of it (one for low, the other for high) with the heat shrink/solder to the black wire in the plug you cut off the harness.
Now plug in your light (factoy plug) to this exposed bulb plug. Simply turn on the lights. Touch the low beam wire form the headlamp (just look and see which wire runs to the outer light in the projector) and touch one of the two exposed leads in the open bulb. WHen you hit one that turns on the lihgs, bingo. Then just solder/heatshrinkl the other one. Cover in electrical tape. 
You're done.

This whole project needs three things:
A wire cutter, a cigarette lighter, and those solder w/heat shrink tubes. Get them at any radioshack or canadian tire or pep-boys, etc.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

HAH!,
Its even easier than I thought. You don't need the heat shrink tubes or solder. Just take the harness wires and press the skinny little blb contacts up into the wires. Its real snug so they aren't going anywhere. Then just spin electrical tape around and around and around. Its quick.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks for the update seth..

now i wonder how this will work with the ds2 projector bulbs and hid's for those are what im leaning towards right now.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

*PICS*

Here they are:

The two connectors (projector and factory) which don't match:








The pieces (the harness part cut out and the bub part opened:








The finished adapters except for electrical tape holding and weatherproofing:









Seth

P.S. here's
Halfway done with the lights:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So, Here is the finished product:










Now take this and attach to your plug from the projector housing, and the other side goes to your factory light plug. 
Looks like this:











That's it.
Takes only a half hour tops. Only needs a wire cutter, and some electrical tape. 
NPM should use this as an install for any projector or halo. It totally fixes any problems associated with the relays, and takes up less engine bay space. Plus you don't ned to be a rocket scientist to do it.

Happy installing.

Seth

P.S. This thread could also be called 'fun with a digital camera'.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ta daa!










Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Would you be interested in making more of these? Im thinking of getting some halos and dont know much about wiring and stuff.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
That's the whole point of this thread. You don't have to know anything about wiring. It's literally plug and play (with a quick snip in the beginning).

If you look at the second to top photo of me holding the little harness part that I cut off, you see that there are three wires and two are 'dead ends'. I haven't cut that ring off in the photo, but I do in the balck (ground). Then push those wires on the pins sticking up in the headlamp bulb socket that is sitting on the battery in the same photo. Just remember, brights are the outer pin, low beams are the venter pin, and ground is the inner pin. If you waht to double check, plug in the bulb socket to your car, and touch the wires to the pins and see which lights go on when.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

way to go seth.. your on a roll here buddy..

thanks for the updates and stuff.. greatly appreciate it.

keep it up !


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

in the above pic why does it look like the passenger side headlamp look like its set to far back?
or is that just because of the angle of the pic?

oh yeah , is the beam pattern/quality on the lights good?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

yea i was wondering why there seems to be a gap between the hood and headlight there


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

oops,
Sorry. Forgot to mention that my hood isn't lined up. It has nothing to do with the lights or grille. Just When Iinstalled my upper strut bar it conflicted with the hood and pressed that side about 1/4 an inch up. I just have to re-align it.

Seth

P.S. Do you mean beam pattern of the projectors or the others?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, well that is good news to me. It really looks great i've got 200 bucks brunin a hole in my pocket and im fiendin for the same look you just put together, on my black 200sx. but with Nis-knacks gone how the heck am I gonna gt stealth corners?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

sorry forgot to specify, is the beam pattern and quality good on the projectors (good as stock?) ?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Right now my drivers side low beam is aimed a little up whereas my passenger side is normal. I have to tighten the nuts behind the lights first so they are in a 'stay put' postition. Then I can use a screwdriver to aim the lights. As for now from what I can tell the light isn't all that horrible. But then again I'm in a city with lit streets so it doesn't matter much. There is a slight light fallout at the edges where it seems some light is 'lost' due to poor lens design, but overall there shouldn't be too much to complain about. Truth is the lights are not as bad as I expected, however the beam pattern does seem to be a little narower than stock (but longer).

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Equivocal. Mossy sells the crystal clear corners for 50 dollars. Do to them what you do with the projectors to paint them. Bake em for 20 minutes and then peel and paint. It should match better then the Nis-Knacks because you'll use the same tone of black.

Seth, Hey man nice write up. This is similar to what I did about a month back but I'm too lazy to write anything. I actually just cut out the origional plug and replaced it with the one for the projector tho. maybe a bad idea in case I go to stock one day but I kept the plug. It is very simple I like your idea. Good work now I hope nobody asks any more stupid halo projector questions. GRRRRR.

-James


----------



## moce7 (Sep 15, 2002)

u think this will fix my high beam only problem


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup.
High beam only means that the relay is getting a feed for lights and the 'sensor' is only in for the high beams. Your low beam sensor isn't set up right. Do the above and chuck the whole thing.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yo Seth,
What kind of lights do you have in your halos? How is the light output?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
The light is the bulbs that came with them. The beam pattern is like a short range driving light. Meaning its a skinny beam. Doesn't have the spread that the stock ones did. However it is more focused so in the center it is brighter than stock. Overall brightness seems the same though.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont want to sound dumb, but what about the inside two lights. Is there anything in them, what are they for, and how do you wire them?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
The way the projector housing works is like this:
3 wires come from the factory harness out of the car.
(imagine here there are no plugs just the wires to the bulbs).
One wire is the hot for high beam.
The other the hot for low beam.
They both share the third line which is ground.
Inside the housing the hot high feed goes to the inner light.
The low hot feed goes to the outer light. The ground is shaped like a "Y" inside to connect the two.
That's it.
The halo has its own wires coming from two LEDs in the ring which you tap into your parking lamp feed.

The whole purpose of this writeup is to fix the mismatched connector issue. The housing comes with a 3 flat prong connector which is standard fare overseas. Or cars have a 9004 socket which resembles the connector found plugging your computer to the wall.
For some ass backwards reason, the places selling the projectors include a relay setup to fix this problem. They do not use the feed coming from the lights at all. They use the battery as a direct feed for juice. The however use the relays to 'sense' when there is power for either high or low. This is where most people run into issues. 
Why they did not just sell an adapter for the two mismatched plugs is beyond me. 
That is what I solved in this thread. Custom making an adapter using what you already own, some electrical tape and the plugs from a cheap or old or broken set of 9004 bulbs. You don't even have to buy them, you can take apart the ones in your stock lights, but whyt waste a good bulb.

Seth

P.S. This whole thing reminds me of a joke. 
The US is faced with a problem of recording things in space. There is no gravity so pens do not work. The ink does not want to go 'down' to the page and does not sticik because nothing initially holds it to the paper. So after $1,000,000,000 in research (thats a billion) they devise a pen that writes upside down and underwater. 
The Israelis faced with the same issue - used a pencil.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

It all makes sense to me now.

Thats funny about the US and the pen. The first thing that came to my mind was to use a pencil also. But thats too simple.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *P.S. This whole thing reminds me of a joke.
> The US is faced with a problem of recording things in space. There is no gravity so pens do not work. The ink does not want to go 'down' to the page and does not sticik because nothing initially holds it to the paper. So after $1,000,000,000 in research (thats a billion) they devise a pen that writes upside down and underwater.
> The Israelis faced with the same issue - used a pencil. *


I heard $1M and Russians, since the Israelies have not put a man into space that I know of... nonetheless... good old America strikes again  ...

EDIT: That was way off-topic, so I don't know why I posted it. Anyway...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

cool. i made mine today.. mine had 3 wires sticking up out of the bulb. not those triple bended metal.. just 3 wires.. a thicker one for ground.. and then 1 for high, and 1 for low.. i just slid the wire over the bulb wire.. and whalah.. its as good as done.. lol.. easiest...mod...ever...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Sounds good. What bulbs did you use to take apart?

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hahah, some POS hyper white crap.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Sethwas
What is the webpage to use your projecytor headflight isntall thing?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Do you mean the one at www.b14nissan.org

Seth


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Seth, don't the 98-99 Sentras use 9007 bulbs? 95-97 use 9004?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
As far as I know about the factory housins, yes. However the Halos use the little H3 55w fog light bulbs (we all wish they didn't since there is a lower selection of bulb, but what can you do).

Seth


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

You can put Xenon bulbs in there for 20 dollars a pair... 

Also, do you have any pics from a distance (such as the one just above) with the halo lights on? A straight on shot or an angle like the one above is fine, I just like to see what it looks like... thanks.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

hey u know the only thing i wish my halos had was another led light on the top of the ring


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

was it a bitch to install these??? how long did it take....... another question is do they just slide in in the factory holes or doyou ahve to modify the gap ?? like cut and bend and shit ??


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

nisdrivensan said:


> *was it a bitch to install these??? how long did it take....... another question is do they just slide in in the factory holes or doyou ahve to modify the gap ?? like cut and bend and shit ?? *


The first page or two of this thread explains everything that you asked.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

look at sethwas sig


----------



## se-r1 (Jul 8, 2003)

*the 9004 light bulb*

Seth,
I really apreciate all the pics you have posted, I just have one question though, In the light bulb 9004 where does the wires go from the harness that 
I recieved with the headlights? I see that there is black, white, and blue wire, where did you put them on the 9004 bulb after removing the bulb? I just can't see where they are in the pic. Thanks

Justin


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

how about wiring them up to where u turn on your high beams and both lights come on???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You have to know which wires from the OEM harness are high log and ground, then just match them up.

If you don't want to keep the OEM 9004 connector and just want to mess with the bulb socket you can just get some insulated crimp connectors (audio style) and use those instead. Its faster and easier to fid which wire oges where, and it won't corrode as fast, however you lose the ability to go back to your OEM lights unless you buy a new 9004 connector.

Seth


----------



## pulsar nx owner (Nov 25, 2003)

*simple solutions*



sethwas said:


>


 CLEVER>>.........
as simple as it is , its amazing how some nonmechanical nonelectrical
car owners are still afraid of doing it and want someone else to do it for them.
cheez........
these are the same kinda dopes who ask you to change a light bulb for them, even though YOu just got home from the hospital witha broken arm that you got from the last time ya tried to help that same moron.
and i also have NX 2000 rims on my 200sx........
great rims, arent they?
what size tire on them?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

195/60 I think.

Seth


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

quick question...maybe i'm stupid...wait yea i am

In the Project 200SX Projector Installation...they use 9003 connector...but you say to use 9004...???


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

oh hell why do i even ask...if it works it works...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

blackgxe99 said:


> oh hell why do i even ask...if it works it works...


lol.. :thumbup:


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

k good details seth but i still cant figure it out....i took apart the light bulb. theres three metal sticks sticking out we connect the 9003 wire to them...but what to what?????? blue to what white to what? You made it very easy and i was looking at the picks but i figure out where blue and white went...to the left or the right. I have blown all my lighting fuses and ready to throw the halo's away.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The haynes manual tells you which color wires on the OEM harness are ground, high and low.
Then just pop the rubber plug on the back of the halos and see to which bulb is which color wire. 
Then see which wire is shared by the two bulbs (this is the ground).

Seth


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

man u type alot lol jj. Do what he said but in an easier way is to cut off the male plugs on the harness and throw it away. Cut the female end off the car.
stripp the wires and sodder the black to black on both sides. and just try touching each wire to each other while the lights are on so u know which is which (high beam, low beam) Then just use the red and white wires for the halo's and (red=power) connect that to the power on the corner and put the white one on the green wire (that's what it was for me) Tape them all up. And u only have to rip off the grill holder's if you have a 98-99. Have fun.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

All I want to know is, which is high beam, which is low beam. I think we all have the same projectors. The harness has a blue, a black, and a white wire. Black is obviuosly ground. Out of the reamining two, all I want to know is which is high, which is low. The OEM side is np. I can figure that out in two seconds with a voltmeter. But I cant figure out which is which on the projectors. I opened the caps and looked in side but that does me no good because I dont know which lamp is which. So if anyone knows, thanks in advance.


----------



## Stiletto (Aug 7, 2003)

Well I finished my install. Thanks for the tip Seth, this seems to work much better than messing with that big harness that comes with the lights. For anyone who is curious, white is your low beams, blue is your highs, and black of course is ground.

Sun-E you may want to check your halos with your turn signal on. They may not be working right. The green wire should be your hot for turn signal. You may want to splice into the black wire instead, thats your chasis ground.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad I could be of help.

Seth


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Kool I'll check it out thanx bud!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i got a quick question, i just ordered the lights so i dont have them, what im wondering is.. does the angel eye turn on only with low/high beem or does it burn on with parking lights as well?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

It turns on with whichever lights you tap them into. THey have their own separate wires.
So it can be with the interior lights if you like, turn signalls, parking lamps, high beams, low beams, fog lights, you can have them run to a switch so you control when they go on, etc.

Seth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sethwas said:


> It turns on with whichever lights you tap them into. THey have their own separate wires.
> So it can be with the interior lights if you like, turn signalls, parking lamps, high beams, low beams, fog lights, you can have them run to a switch so you control when they go on, etc.
> 
> Seth


 nice, thats what i wanted to hear. Thanks a lot Seth.


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

F#@#$ these halo lights! What to do to install them is understood, but actually doing it is a [email protected]%. I have rusted nuts on bolts (the old light adjustment) that won't F#@$ moove I choose to snip off the brackets on the car and use the ones on the lights, but the grill will not lock in place on the halo brackets, they are too big. Now I find out you have to modify the clear corners too! Direct fit my A$$!!! If you can't be w/o your ride for at least two days or you don't have the tools...Skip the halos!!!!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i had those exact same problems.
-The rusted bolts on the headlights took me like hour and a half to drill out/cut/bang out / rip out.. whatever i had to do

-My grill still dont lock up with the grill brackets even on my Crystal Headlights (with halos it was the same thing)

-I have the crystal corners so they fit with the halos and crystal headlights but they still dont line up 100% correctly


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

seth, can you fix the pictures please. the first several seem to not work

thanks


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

*3 wires install help here/ fuse keeps blow'n*

I got them in!!!!! But now I get get them to turn on!! Can anyone tell me how to stop that damn 15a fuse from blowing that sits next to the battery? I swear to go I tried every wiring combination for the 3 wires you have to connect from the new harness to the old driverside headlight connection. This [email protected]$! cannot be this hard!! but it's starting to be!! 
And yeah, I got them in the same way. I cut, pounded, drilled, pulled until the headlights and corners fit. the grill is still not tight , but it will hold enough to just not fall out while i'm driving. :thumbdwn:


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

Nissan Mag said they blew that fuse too, and they changed the ground, but don't say where too. Can anyone tell me where they grounded the two ground wires at? Or at least guide me to that section of the engine bay. Right now I used the bolts holding the radiator. Any other sugestions would be appreciated.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i think most people didn't even use the bulky harness that came with the halos because of that reason. The reason why your fuse is blowing is because with the high beams both the right and the left side of the headlights (both bulbs) light up at the same time therefore they require more power (thats why there is a lot of relays on the bulky harness)


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> i think most people didn't even use the bulky harness that came with the halos because of that reason. The reason why your fuse is blowing is because with the high beams both the right and the left side of the headlights (both bulbs) light up at the same time therefore they require more power (thats why there is a lot of relays on the bulky harness)



that was gonna be my question...i jus installed my projectors today...with a crap load of pulling, cutting, shaving...since of course not really suppose to be on a gxe LE...but after all done...all the light work except when i turn on the high beans...only the center ones go on...the outside ones stay off...so i assumed it was suppose to be like that...guess not...even though i dont use high beam...what could be the prob if everything else works?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

did you use the bulky harness with the relays that came with the lights?


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

*Probs with Halos*

I still cannot get the 3 wires connected right. I didn't mark them after I got pissed and ripped the OEM socket off. So now I'm playing the match game with the 3 wires from the 9003 socket I added to the bulky harness, and the 3 wires that run to the car's driver side head light (Black, Red/Yellow, Red/Black). There's only 6 ways to do it. 2 of them make ONLY the driver side Low&High turn on. Another 2 make the driver side Low turn on normal with all other lights on very dim. 1 way makes that 15a fuse blow the second you turn on the headlights at all. And the last one I forgot. I think it just makes the driver side Low & High come on again by themselves. I can't even check NISMAG, something is up with the website. What year are your cars? I have a 1996 200sx SE


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i have 95 sentra

ps. dont use the harness. Cut off the plugs from the harness and hook them up directly to where the OEM socket used to be. The halo harness plug has 3 wires and the oem one hsa 3 wires too. Ill take a look at mine to see if i can still see the wires, i have a weird feeling that i put tape around the plugs


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just checked, all my wireing is taped


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

the absolute easiest way to do it i think, and it works cuz i tested it

cut the 3 prong off the harness and leave some wire strip it and put solder on it.

than take a h4/9003 lightbulb wich eva model car you have and break the glass off leaving the 3 contacts inside. connect ground and one of the power and find out wich is low than solder the wires together, do the same for high. and bingo no relays, fuses, harness needed. direct connect harness conversion. and just buy liquid electrical tape and pour it in the contacts to prevent moisture and you all set


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Or crimp 'butt' connectors.

Seth


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

2HunKris said:


> Nissan Mag said they blew that fuse too, and they changed the ground, but don't say where too. Can anyone tell me where they grounded the two ground wires at? Or at least guide me to that section of the engine bay. Right now I used the bolts holding the radiator. Any other sugestions would be appreciated.


for the ground on the drivers side, i used the bolt that holds down the little battery bracket....and for the passenger side there's a ground right under my coolant reservior...which some wires was already grounded...



> you use the bulky harness with the relays that came with the lights?


yea i used the whole thing...i had to cut the OEM connector becuz i went to Napa Auto Parts & Checkers...no one had the 9003 female connector...so i jus cut them...crimped on those connectors u can slide right on to the male connectors...after figuring out which was which...


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

jus wanted to show a pic of my new headlights...hehe


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

Okay, I'm gonna try it after I get off work tomorrow. I'll try to get some pics of it too.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

blackgxe99 said:


> jus wanted to show a pic of my new headlights...hehe


Cell Cam??? 
Get a real digicam


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> Cell Cam???
> Get a real digicam


yups....v300 cell cam...no digicam for me...hate takin pics... :thumbdwn:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

haha, thats pretty funny, anyway i think its time to get back on topic.


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

Cuz! I was driving home just now, and for no reason my passenger light came on!!! I was cruising with normal low beams. But the second I turned the car off and turned the headlights back on, I was back to drive side only, with 3 other dimmies on. I did notice a BMW this morning with the same action going on. I though maybe that happens when you blow a bulb. But now that I saw them both working just because I hid a pot hole or something...bunk that idea LOL.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

you got a short or a loose wire.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd have to say loose wire.

Seth


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

Bingo! Loose ground wire on the passenger side. Got it hooked up right and everything is working smooth. Need to hook up the halos now, but I lost the instructions. Hope I don't blow something playing "white goes to what if red is hooked to that"! LOL! 

P.S. For any 96' out there. on the driver side, Red/Yellow is for LOW beams!!!! Red /Black is for HIGH beams!!!! :cheers:


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

By the way, anyone know how to adjust the light beams on these projectors? I saw like 4 screws on the back, I'm gonna go back outside and play with them and hope that's how you direct the light up/down & left/right. If there is no way to adjust the beam, I'm F!#@% passenger side will blinding many a folks tonight! LOL!!


----------



## 2HunKris (Feb 4, 2005)

:hal: I'm dance'N a jig. My little wanna be GTR is now the owner of a fully functional set of eyes, halo and all. I wanted to thank all of you guys for your advise and help. Cheers!! :cheers: It has been greatly appreciated. Now I only need to get the car to a body shop to swap out the old kit for the new, install these GTR taillights, and order that HS turbo (maybe/ maybe not)


----------



## 97/200sxse/wack (Feb 18, 2005)

wow very nice head lites i just put ultr white bulbs in mine and im looking for angel eyes


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

glad everything worked out.

Seth


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

sethwas said:


> glad everything worked out.
> 
> Seth


Hey seth, I know this is from forever ago, but is there any chance you can email me the pictures or somehow direct me to them. I'm really interested in doing this, as discussed in my other post about cutting the relays out, but would love to see some of those pics that aren't showing up. Is that possible??

Matt


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

I cant see the pics

Can someone post them again?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

what pictures, the 'harness' I made, or of just modifying the OEM harness?
I no longer reccomend the former, only the latter.

Seth


----------



## Jer_ry (Apr 27, 2005)

i installed my halos today on my 97 200sx. I suggest if you have a 97 DO NOT cut off the grill slots on the lights just pry off the metal ones. I cut mine off and only after that did i relize they will not fit with that side piece of metal so i was screwed i try forcing them in. They fit but after i cut a lot of the metal off trying to leave the grill slots intack the grill didnt fit right. Going to have to do some mad cutting of the metal. and i have no real metal cutting tools! Other than that wiring was more simple then i thought. I cut the plugs off the halos and my car (i left enough wires on the plugs from the car to still reattach them later!) connected the black with black and turned on the lows and touched each wire to see which one turned on the lows.


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to revive this old thread, but I'm a dumb teenager who's gotta do it. Um since this thread is old, the pics arent up anymore I guess, or I just cant see em. Will someone send them to me at [email protected], or talk to me on AIM at Rolla900. I wanna get some halos, but I mean, what the hell, why all this cutting wires and splicing and grounding. It seems like you are all going through big time problems with these Halos. Anyway, I dont understand what you guys are talking about relays, and splicing wires, and where to connect what to what. Especially without the pics. Um I'd really like to talk to someone one on one, since I have some dumb questions.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The easiest thing to do is just cut your old harness in your car off and go to pep-boys or discount/advance auto and buy the matching clip to the one that connects to the halos. Throw out the long harness/relay assembly that comes with the halos.
You need to find which wires from each side are high/low/ground then just crimp the cables on and voila. No custom harness nothing.

Seth


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

Oh thanks. That was the easiest explanation of what to do I've read so far. One thing I just thought of, On the stock lights, there is only one bulb. Stock, do two wired, low and high, both connect to one bulb? And is that how the highbeams work?, that the highbeam wire just sends extra juice to make the light brighter? So how am I supposed to know which wire controls what light, aside from touching wires and seeing what happens, that's kinda something I dont wanna mess with....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

with 9004/7 lights there are 2 filaments in the bulb, one for low and the other for high and 3 wires connect for that purpose (3rd is ground).
The halo's use h7 which are single filament so you need two. high and ground, then low and ground for the other. the reflector determines the beam pattern for high and low even though the bulbs are the same wattage.
You still can use 3 cables since the grounds you can combine.

Seth


----------



## urquidezj (Jul 4, 2005)

excellent thread seth i got a couple of questions for you. i got the car with the projectors already put in, the problem is that only my high beams work. the bulky harness has three colors of wires for the driver side, dont know about passenger side should be the same. one is grey which is disconnected, brown connected to red/yel wire green connected to red/blk wire. so both low and high wired are wired up ground is from chassis. there is a mess of wires all over the place relays and fuses. the low beam on the projector is not even connected. the little light on the lowbeam has a white wire coming out of it and then there is another white wire that comes out of the center of the projector. what can i do? where do the white wires connect to? thanks
julio

edit! a light bulb just turned on my head, the white wires go connected toghether. well thats that, i still need to know which color goes to what on the bulky harness. brown green and grey.


----------



## kdj99 (Feb 19, 2004)

*missing pics*

The key pics above are missing. can you fix the links. or does someone know of other links? thanks.


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

Okay, I hate to revive this thread again, shit sorry. But I really need to...I FINALLY got my halos. I've been putting it off because your guy's problems have been scaring me. But now that I have them, from ebay, I see what you are talking about. What I will now do is this: Cut off the two plugs from the harness that came with the halos leaving some wire to connect. Cut off the original stock plug from the car, leaving 3 flimsly wires. Then I will connect the plugs I cut off from the Halo harness to the wires that used to be connected to the stock plug I cut off. Then I will simply plug in the Halo Headlight. Right? But the black wire on the harness plug has a copper ring, do I just cut this off? And How do I connect those little red and white wires from the halo light to the corner/parking lights???


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The simplest way to wire the halos:

the halo themselves - just tap into your parking lamp signal wires. No cutting or anything, they crimp on. You are 'piggybacking' the signal.

The highs and lows - if you want to hardwire the lights just cut off both harnessess (OEM and Halo) and crimp the ends together. high to high, low to low, etc.
If you want a plug to remove them, just get any 3 prong plug you like from pep-boys or discount auto and wire them up. again, ground to ground, high to high, etc.

Seth


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Can we sticky this thing?*

As much work as Sethwas has put into this thread, I think it deserves a sticky. Especially if it has helped a lot of people. When I get my Projector's, I'll use this as a howto guide. 
*Zorak Out*


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

So what kind of light bulbs are the best if I want a "white" light instead of a yellow light. I just installed my new Halos from eBay, it was so much simpler than I thought it was. I just dont like the yellow hallogen light. What is a good and powerful lightbulb I can get from like Kragens that shines out a "white" light, similar to xenon or HID lights?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

well,
if silver stars come in that size that's your best bet.

Seth


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

*power supply*

ok, i see how seth's method is simpler and totally easy to do, but the idea of the wiring harness that comes with the headlights is to put more power to the headlights to make them brighter. This is the idea behind the positive power feed that goes directly from the battery to the lights and the grounding feed that goes to the body. From what i see, the only real connection with our stock harness is when the driver's side wires are connected for signal only. Seth may be able to prove me wrong about this, or i may just be missing it somewhere, but if you dont have the extended harness from the lights that connects to the battery, the lights would end up being alot dimmer, no? meaning, if the dirver's side light is only connected to the driver's side OEM harness and the passenger side light is only connected to the driver's side OEM harness then only the OEM power could reach the lights meaning they are underpowered (as would be logical given the gauge of the wires in OEM vs the halo headlights harness) I'm not trying to be a know-it-all by any means because I have these and currently only my brights work so i need to spend some time getting to know the wiring system, but basicly i was wondering, Seth, if you have directly wired it from the stock harness to the lights without the extra power supply (as it would seem) and whether that has worked or not for you.

sorry to revive the post again guys...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
12V is 12V. The wattage of the bulbs makes them brighter or not. You want to remove as much extraneous wiring as possible for the cleanest signal so removing the relays removes interference and shorter wires leads to less voltage drop offs. You don't want brighter bulbs than the factory (well higher wattage, if you get more lumens with less wattage that's ok) because the heat will be detrimental to the system.
Still at only 55w and 12v it isn't much to be concerned about. 

Seth


----------

